# What are you MN guys charging for sand salting??



## nobullfrogs (Dec 1, 2008)

I got my first load cheap, but definately will not get so lucky the next time. I want to charge enough to cover myself and not give my customers a large price increase.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

you need to charge the price that will make you money. It is simple as that. You paid X amount per ton and you want to make this much off it. It is a guessing game to try and compete with others due to the fact every company has a different amount of overhead and resources that go into there pricing. Is this your first year salting. If not then you should have a good idea of what to charge. And if your first load was cheap then get another load cheap right now so you dont have to worry about the price.... I got a lot of salt and maybe the price will go down and I will lose out, but it may go up and I may make more money. You never know when it comes to weather and snow, so you throw your hat in the ring and see what happens....


----------



## nobullfrogs (Dec 1, 2008)

True. this is my first year actually managing the snow removal operations. I am mostly concerned about sand salt pricing coming out of the cities right now. $140 / ton is what i'm hearing. I will probably base all my pricing off of me paying $140 / ton for now, since that is the going rate right now.


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

$40 per 50lbs bagged applied. This is how I have always charged.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

charging the customer $200 a ton put down is not out of the question this year.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I would put all of your number together and see how much you need to charge. Also try to get a feel for the area on what your market will allow. I have heard price from $175-$225 spread, in Rochester.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TreffertLawnWrx;703188 said:


> $40 per 50lbs bagged applied. This is how I have always charged.


Yeah I was charging $1600/ton for a while but I though I was too cheap, so I raised my prices.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

nobullfrogs;657322 said:


> True. this is my first year actually managing the snow removal operations. I am mostly concerned about sand salt pricing coming out of the cities right now. $140 / ton is what i'm hearing. I will probably base all my pricing off of me paying $140 / ton for now, since that is the going rate right now.


What is sand salt?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

JD Dave;705093 said:


> Yeah I was charging $1600/ton for a while but I though I was too cheap, so I raised my prices.


Yeah, at $40 per 50# bag, i would love to be getting $1960 per pallet, mySELF! I would be paying ALOT of subs to push more lots for me just so i can sell the salt.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

TurfSolutionsMN;705063 said:


> I would put all of your number together and see how much you need to charge. Also try to get a feel for the area on what your market will allow. I have heard price from $175-$225 spread, in Rochester.


Straight salt spread, $225+ easy.

Salt/sand $175+ easy

But, I do not spread/sell by the ton spread. I contract a per time cost, light and heavy cost per lot. So when all is said and done I get over $300 per ton spread, which is on the borderline of not enough based on what we are paying for salt.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

cretebaby;705097 said:


> What is sand salt?


Seriously?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Eronningen;705165 said:


> Seriously?


Kinda LOL


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

cretebaby;705176 said:


> Kinda LOL


10-15% salt, the rest sand, mixed. Quarries around here sell quite a bit of it. I keep 10-20 tons on hand. It is the best alternative to use when temps hover below 10F and aren't coming up for a day or so.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

nobullfrogs;657322 said:


> True. this is my first year actually managing the snow removal operations. I am mostly concerned about sand salt pricing coming out of the cities right now. $140 / ton is what i'm hearing. I will probably base all my pricing off of me paying $140 / ton for now, since that is the going rate right now.





Eronningen;705183 said:


> 10-15% salt, the rest sand, mixed. Quarries around here sell quite a bit of it. I keep 10-20 tons on hand. It is the best alternative to use when temps hover below 10F and aren't coming up for a day or so.


And it costs $140/ton?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

$140 ton for salt/sand mix here.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vmj;705204 said:


> $140 ton for salt/sand mix here.


If mix is 140 how much is striaght salt?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

vmj;705204 said:


> $140 ton for salt/sand mix here.


You are paying or spreading for $140?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

cretebaby;705192 said:


> And it costs $140/ton?


It doesn't cost anything near $140 a ton here. Less than half that is its cost.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

not sure on straight salt, i'll find out a friend uses stright salt. Salt/sand cost $140 to purchase. 2yard min


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

wow lots of confusion here, and a lot of bsers too! LOL


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

mullis56;705282 said:


> wow lots of confusion here, and a lot of bsers too! LOL


Humor us than


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Eronningen;705224 said:


> It doesn't cost anything near $140 a ton here. Less than half that is its cost.


That's what the thread starter says he's paying, not Crete. That's why Crete asked him.


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

vmj;705204 said:


> $140 ton for salt/sand mix here.


WOW!!! What part of CT are you in. I pay $41.50 per ton.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Flake Chaser;705991 said:


> WOW!!! What part of CT are you in. I pay $41.50 per ton.


Get after him JD Dave


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Eronningen;706088 said:


> Get after him JD Dave


Why's he going to get after me ?? That's what I buy it for not spread it


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Around here, they sell it by the yard (2500-2800lbs).

Anywhere from $50-$80 a yard loaded. Try to triple your cost for the material and add $10 for each move from job to job.

And set a minimum say of $40 per driveway/lot etc. Sometimes you can sand 10 driveways from an $75 load, not bad but a lot of driving around.


A $75 load...

round up$$

1 large gas station, $75x3 or $225

2 gas stations from the load, charge $75x3=$225 plus $10 to move or $235 divided by 2 or $120

3 small parking lots, $75x3=$225 plus $20 to move twice $245 divided by 3 or $85 each
Granted they are close together etc.

You would be surprised how many jobs you can pick up the day after a storm that someone else plowed. You're out working the next morning making money while the guys with just plows are home asleep.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

timmy1;706193 said:


> You would be surprised how many jobs you can pick up the day after a storm that someone else plowed. You're out working the next morning making money while the guys with just plows are home asleep.


I agree.

To the flake chaser, I was kidding.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

$140 for sand salt is outragous. Sand is cheap. Pure salt should be $140.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Kingwinter;706283 said:


> $140 for sand salt is outragous. Sand is cheap. Pure salt should be $140.


No kidding. Kind of funny here in Rochester, sand/salt more than doubled in price since last season.....As did salt. I guess salt darn near tripled


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Kingwinter;706283 said:


> $140 for sand salt is outragous. Sand is cheap. Pure salt should be $140.


My guess is it's down in Fairfield county. The southwest corner near New York where things seem to be double from the rest of the state. I have a friend that does tree work down there and his prices are at least double mine. When I drove tri-axle I new guys that would run sand down to them(4 hr round trip) because supposedly they ran out. So if it's Fairfield county wouldn't surprise me at all.

Eronningen, my bad


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

holy sh*t u guys are nuts im paying 35 a ton and thats pre mixed 50/50 legally heck the town DPW gives it away in 5 gallon buckets for residents not for commercal use though i went in and grabbed 5 55 gallon drums worth and said it was for residential use lol the DPW supervisor laughed and called the cops lol apparently they dont believe u when u still have Florida plates on the truck


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Flake Chaser;706401 said:


> My guess is it's down in Fairfield county. The southwest corner near New York where things seem to be double from the rest of the state. I have a friend that does tree work down there and his prices are at least double mine. When I drove tri-axle I new guys that would run sand down to them(4 hr round trip) because supposedly they ran out. So if it's Fairfield county wouldn't surprise me at all.
> 
> Eronningen, my bad


Even so 15% salt is only worth about $30/ton with salt at $150/ton and the OP is from wisconsin

I might call him and see if I can sell him the mix for $130/ton LOL


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Flake Chaser;705991 said:


> WOW!!! What part of CT are you in. I pay $41.50 per ton.


Were paying $90 a ton for straight salt. And i did write that other price wrong, it's $70 a ton with a two yard/ton min, here in fairfield county. Sorry for the miss quote.....


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

vmj;706436 said:


> Were paying $90 a ton for straight salt. And i did write that other price wrong, it's $70 a ton with a two yard/ton min, here in fairfield county. Sorry for the miss quote.....


Man you product is alot cheaper there than here. Last year our product was much less than you pay this year. Go figure. Very irritating.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

It just went up this year...


----------



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

*wow*



JD Dave;705093 said:


> Yeah I was charging $1600/ton for a while but I though I was too cheap, so I raised my prices.


Im guessing $160 a ton if not kudos to you
we are buying bulk salt for $125 a ton P.U spread $425 a ton spread about 8 ton per event .Charging $160 hour per truck for plowing.
Im not large enough to store so im in the salt chain line .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TreffertLawnWrx;703188 said:


> $40 per 50lbs bagged applied. This is how I have always charged.





JD Dave;705093 said:


> Yeah I was charging $1600/ton for a while but I though I was too cheap, so I raised my prices.





Don Rauch;706917 said:


> Im guessing $160 a ton if not kudos to you
> we are buying bulk salt for $125 a ton P.U spread $425 a ton spread about 8 ton per event .Charging $160 hour per truck for plowing.
> Im not large enough to store so im in the salt chain line .


Don

JD was being sarcastic referring to the guy saying he charging $40/bag


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;706941 said:


> Don
> 
> JD was being sarcastic referring to the guy saying he charging $40/bag


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

salt / sand (pickled sand) is $22.00 / ton here in Muskoka, Ontario and it seems we're much farther from the salt flats than some of you. Somebody's making $$$ but that's business.
tymusic


----------



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

*ohhhhhhhhh*



JD Dave;706984 said:


> Thanks buddy!!


i see i haven't bought bag salt fot years just cant justify wesport my back my self loading ,unloading, when i can do possibly 4to 5 small lots and get and another load do a small city and and nursing home and not store it .just pass the cost on. then go back to curb side leaf vacuuming this year
don


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;706984 said:


> Thanks buddy!!


No problemmmmmmmo


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

vmj;706436 said:


> Were paying $90 a ton for straight salt. And i did write that other price wrong, it's $70 a ton with a two yard/ton min, here in fairfield county. Sorry for the miss quote.....


I figured you were down there.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

nobullfrogs;657322 said:


> True. this is my first year actually managing the snow removal operations. I am mostly concerned about sand salt pricing coming out of the cities right now. $140 / ton is what i'm hearing. I will probably base all my pricing off of me paying $140 / ton for now, since that is the going rate right now.


Guess we're abargain at only a little over that for straight salt applied, and we make great money at it... mainly due to all the lots that pay a one-ton minimum but don't take a full ton.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

big acres;707793 said:


> Guess we're abargain at only a little over that for straight salt applied, and we make great money at it... mainly due to all the lots that pay a one-ton minimum but don't take a full ton.


i get straight clean sand here for $11/ton add 10% salt to that and there is another $11 and thats roughly $20/ton for sand salt if i made it here.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I am in CT and I pay $50 a yard for salt/sand mix or $105 a yard for treated salt, but i been using salt and sand all the time


----------

